# Ordner-Backup Programm



## meisti94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag.

Ich habe einen Minecraft-Server und ich suche ein Programm, welches z.B alle 2 Stunden einen Ordner an einen anderen Ort kopiert. Also ein automatisches Backup.

Nach 30Minuten Google Suche habe ich nichts mehr gefunden.

Vielen Dank für die Antorten.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Linux/Mac/Unix --> cron --> cp (bei Bedarf zzgl. Shellscript und/oder Komprimierungsprogramm)
Windows --> Aufgabenplaner --> copy (bei Bedarf zzgl. Batchscript und/oder Komprimierungsprogramm)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

